# Centerlock rotors with BB7



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just scored a new set of the Reynolds ATR wheels. I run BB7 brakes and am seeing that xtr or xt centerlock rotors will hit the tabs on the brakes. This is from threads in 2010. Has anything changed in five years with these brakes? Not even sure what they were talking about with it to be honest. Is it the pad guides inboard they have to remove? I like centerlock rotors form simplicity, and the adapters look like a PITA.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

The rotor and pad interface area are different on shimano and avid rotors to the BB7 pads would extend over the edge of the shimano centerlock rotors. I've not confirmed it myself but that's how I understood it from a large thread about the topic on mtbr.

Avid HSX is a nice rotor that will work with BB7. It's not cheap but it works well in crappy condition since there's less slots for mud and crap to collect than some other rotors.
https://www.sram.com/avid/products/avid-hsx-centerlock


----------



## mucker (Jan 16, 2011)

Just use these with the centerlock hubs and your current rotors.

Alligator Cables-manufacturer of brake and control cables for the bicycle, motorcycle

I use it on my mountain bike with a magura rotor and used it with BB7 and Avid rotors. It allows you to use any rotor you want and doesn't limit your choices.

Just google them and get them from any of the online dealers.


----------



## mcmanuco (Oct 13, 2009)

I have clipped some of the alloy backer tab off the brake pad (on the inside only) to allow the rotor carrier to clear the brake pad. I haven't had any problem with this fix and a friend has used the same method to accommodate Shimano centerlock rotors.

While this hasn't been a problem, the potential concern is the BB7 brake flexes the rotor into a stationary pad, and there is a more dramatic flex of the rotor from the outer limit of carrier than there would be for a six bolt rotor without a carrier.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks all. I ended up getting the Simano centerlock adapters and will toss on a set of Magura rotors I have here at the house. I called Avid and they suggested HS1 rotors, which didn't shock me in the least. They said the G2 rotors I am currently running won't work for some reason, yet they work great as we speak. I looked at the DT adapters, but read some reviews of the rotors have some play over time from the carriers wearing.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

How do you like the wheels? I think they look nice but I can't tell if they are more of an off-road gravel type wheel or if they are just as good for high pressure road us


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Donn12 said:


> How do you like the wheels? I think they look nice but I can't tell if they are more of an off-road gravel type wheel or if they are just as good for high pressure road us


Haven't received them yet. I will post pictures and weights when they come in. Wish Reynolds would have used DT hubs, but the Reynolds aren't that bad.


----------

